# monitor calibration question



## riz_sat (Aug 3, 2011)

hello everyone i recently bought my new laptop(HP probook 4530s) and i m getting problem in fixing its calibration!
so my images are looking different from the original ones :S 
can someone please tell me how can i fix this?
is there any software to fix this thing?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 3, 2011)

When you say that they are 'looking different from the original ones'....where are you seeing the original ones?  

Laptop screens are not good for calibration.  But better than nothing, would be a calibration device (along with software).  
Monitor calibration tool reviews


----------

